# Hunting > Game Bird Hunting >  Opening 2022

## Quackers

Good luck everyone heading out. Safe travels hot barrels. About to start our drive south waikato. Enjoy

----------


## chindit

Lets have a safe one. Good luck send some birds my way.
Went to a F&G duck night last week and they were pushing the new transport laws. So lets all remember gun and game license, trigger locks, ammo separate locked box, leave alcohol at home ect. My son was told that the police will be out in force checking this stuff. Pretty easy for them as most out on the road pre dawn will be hunters. They are looking for fit and proper and if you are not following the law you are not fit and proper. 
QUACK    QUACK    QUACK   quack quack have fun guys

----------


## MB

Good luck to everyone. Thanks to a mate, I have a spot in a maimai on public land. We'll see how it goes, couple of ducks and I'll be happy. As chindit says, if the police are going to check compliance, now will be the time. Whatever you think of the new legislation, it's best to avoid trouble.

----------


## Bryan

Yes, good luck and straight shooting to all!

I'm heading over to the family farm in the Waikato for the annual opening weekend get together and looking forward to getting amongst it!

----------


## dannyb

Query how does one lock away a couple slabs of 12g ? I certainly don't have a lock box anywhere near that size. ....or a glove box that size for that matter. ....got everything else sussed as far as transport is concerned

----------


## Black Rabbit

I joined two duck seasons before Covid-19. Besides the bigger chance of getting ducks on the first daylight, is there any other reasons?  Thanks

----------


## PaulNZ

> Query how does one lock away a couple slabs of 12g ? I certainly don't have a lock box anywhere near that size. ....or a glove box that size for that matter. ....got everything else sussed as far as transport is concerned


Ha, I wish I had that problem. The way the last few openings have been around here I could have locked all necessary rounds in a box the size of a coffee cup. Still, here's hoping!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## dannyb

> Ha, I wish I had that problem. The way the last few openings have been around here I could have locked all necessary rounds in a box the size of a coffee cup. Still, here's hoping!


Yeah I'll probably use half a slab maybe less but there's always someone who "forgets to buy ammo" still would be nice to know how one is supposed to comply surely I'm not expected to buy a massive steel lock box to lock my ammo in whilst I'm in my vehicle whic is basically a big steel lock box on wheels.  To be clear I'm not talking about leaving it unattended just for my road trip down to where I'm shooting where it will be locked up in his safe till the morning.

----------


## mikee

Lock the car doors perhaps then all your ammo is in a big steel box
Trigger lock on the semi auto and all good you would think................or perhaps not its all down to interpretation

----------


## dannyb

> Lock the car doors perhaps then all your ammo is in a big steel box��
> Trigger lock on the semi auto and all good you would think................or perhaps not its all down to interpretation


I've got a lock through the action and on the hard case, it was the ammo I was worried about.....well not really worried but you know....

----------


## mawzer308

Likewise, hot barrels everyone.

----------


## kukuwai

Have a goodie fellas!!

Weather up here looks too good hope its raining and blowing somewhere 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## gsp follower

good luck and be proud your continuing a 100 year old tradition

----------


## Cigar

> I joined two duck seasons before Covid-19. Besides the bigger chance of getting ducks on the first daylight, is there any other reasons?  Thanks


There is more chance of getting more ducks if there are lots of people out shooting, because it keeps the ducks moving around from spot to spot. Opening weekend would easily have the most people out shooting.

----------


## Sideshow

Well its  nearly 5 and Ive been awake with jet lag but finally back after 23 years for a opening weekend. 
Ponds looking good heres a photo from yesterday before we stuck out the decoys. Good luck guys & girls.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Yeah I'll probably use half a slab maybe less but there's always someone who "forgets to buy ammo" still would be nice to know how one is supposed to comply surely I'm not expected to buy a massive steel lock box to lock my ammo in whilst I'm in my vehicle whic is basically a big steel lock box on wheels.  To be clear I'm not talking about leaving it unattended just for my road trip down to where I'm shooting where it will be locked up in his safe till the morning.


Steel military surp ammo box with a pin welded to it that takes a padlock and cable is the way we have gone. If its good enough to hold the govts ammo ... takes care of bolt and mag storage too

----------


## dannyb

> Steel military surp ammo box with a pin welded to it that takes a padlock and cable is the way we have gone. If its good enough to hold the govts ammo ... takes care of bolt and mag storage too


I have one of those, wouldn't even go close to fitting 2 slabs in it.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> I have one of those, wouldn't even go close to fitting 2 slabs in it.


Holy shit Danny, what size shot gun are you using? You do realise 10 gauge is as big as you are allowed don't you?
I've seen some pretty big army surplus ammo tins. Way bigger than than usual 50 cal ones.

----------


## dannyb

> Holy shit Danny, what size shot gun are you using? You do realise 10 gauge is as big as you are allowed don't you?
> I've seen some pretty big army surplus ammo tins. Way bigger than than usual 50 cal ones.


Punt gun  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Black Rabbit

> There is more chance of getting more ducks if there are lots of people out shooting, because it keeps the ducks moving around from spot to spot. Opening weekend would easily have the most people out shooting.


Thank you. It `s kind of like rabbits drive eh? Good luck for your guys in this weekend.

----------


## Ross Nolan

Good boy

----------


## Moa Hunter

> I have one of those, wouldn't even go close to fitting 2 slabs in it.


They do come in different sizes and nowhere do the rules state you can only have one. A big case / box would prob hold 1000 rounds

----------


## Louie

How did everyone go yesterday?

We got 25 mallards between us in the evening and will be going back again this arvo.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> I have one of those, wouldn't even go close to fitting 2 slabs in it.


 @dannyb Checked this morning, the square grenade boxes hold 14 x boxes of 25 shells. They are only about a foot square. Have a fold down carry handle each end. All my shotty ammo is in one.
The normal double wide type ammo box holds six. 
Get them at GC or army surplus

----------


## Kelton

> How did everyone go yesterday?
> 
> We got 25 mallards between us in the evening and will be going back again this arvo.
> 
> Attachment 196412


170 parry’s 18 black swans 10 geese and 8 mallards today we had to work for it we had some cracking shooting yesterday

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

57 for the day yesterday.

23 today.
3 parries.

Fairly even numbers of drakes to hens.

Doggo got a good work out that is for sure

----------


## dannyb

> How did everyone go yesterday?
> 
> We got 25 mallards between us in the evening and will be going back again this arvo.
> 
> Attachment 196412


We got 144 ducks and 10 geese on Saturday and another 55 ducks on Sunday, I think about 33 parries in the duck count and 1 spoon hen.
All in all a great weekend but a lot of work  :Grin:

----------


## Kelton

I felt bad for the old girl missing out so I bought her along this opening after missing a few now .  4 dogs 2 golden labs my Brittany and the old heading dog. This heading dog use to be a bloody machine on the ducks I left her in the Ute for the morning and went and got her at 10am when the birds slowed bought here down to the lake for lunch and she disappeared setting about collecting the missed birds from the young bucks 17 years old and still eager to please. Excuse the average photo its a screen shot from the video and cropped to get the file size down

----------


## Friwi

4 yesterday and 1 this morning. We missed a few including a couple of B-52's.
There are some new idiots occupying a maimai at the end of the lake, starting to shoot at 6.20 in the morning and taking shots at anything that flies between 50 and 80 m ruining it for every body else. Not impressed at all.

----------


## MB

Just nowhere near those numbers (!), but a good day out. First time shooting on public land and first time shooting from a maimai. Luxury!

----------


## The bomb

2mallards,2 geese yesterday on public lake in hunly ,1 mallard from raglan this morning,banded to boot,way down on last years total but fog didn’t lift till 10.45 on Saturday making for hard going.

----------


## Double tap

Low duck numbers for us as well but made up for it with some good shooting. 
Went 8 birds from 8 shots ( 6 mallards a puke and a magpie )between the young lad and myself on Saturday before missing a couple on late evening. 
Sunday the lad smoked a parry I missed its mate then went 5 from 5 shots with 2 parrys 2 pukes and 1 mallard on last light
Second season using only 410 bore and wouldnt have shot any more birds if using 12ga over the weekend

----------


## Louie

> We got 144 ducks and 10 geese on Saturday and another 55 ducks on Sunday, I think about 33 parries in the duck count and 1 spoon hen.
> All in all a great weekend but a lot of work


 @dannyb Holy crap, that'd be a lot of work alright. What's the plan for all the meat?

----------


## dannyb

> @dannyb Holy crap, that'd be a lot of work alright. What's the plan for all the meat?


Lots of duck nuggets  :Grin:  but mostly sausages and salami and a few fat roasters. Lots of meat will be shared with family and friends  :Cool: 
It sure is a lot of work  :Zomg:

----------


## Black Rabbit

> We got 144 ducks and 10 geese on Saturday and another 55 ducks on Sunday, I think about 33 parries in the duck count and 1 spoon hen.
> All in all a great weekend but a lot of work 
> 
> Attachment 196474


Oh My... How would do about those docks?  :Thumbsup:

----------


## JoshC

A bit better than average for us. Limit of 140 for mallards on Saturday plus a few parries. Another 40 odd yesterday but we hadn't had a tally up when I headed home. Probably lost 10 to hawks out in the paddocks. They were on them bloody quick this year, must be hungry.

----------


## Bol Tackshin

A few numpties around,  according to Stuff - I mean leaving a couple of semi's unattended in a maimai? Come on - that doesn't do our cause any good whatsoever. 
https://i.stuff.co.nz/national/crime...s-and-burnouts

----------


## Scouser

Waikato islands, NO ducks, started off thick, thick fog, ended up with 3 Black Swan....but a good time had by all......

----------


## Quackers

We ended on 21 for the weekend. 4 parrys and a lonesome goose we plucked out of a mob.. Missed about 20 easy ones last night and this morning.
Took the 2 kids in so was a bit of a family outlying. Fun times

----------


## Tertle

just back from the coast and finished cleaning up the kit, sadly the lake has been shooting progressively fewer ducks for a number of years now, opening morning i grabbed by far the biggest bag, ten and there were seven shooting the lake, i don't think the remaining hunters combined surpassed my lot, no one bagged anything sunday. But still a great occasion with family and new friends

----------


## dannyb

> just back from the coast and finished cleaning up the kit, sadly the lake has been shooting progressively fewer ducks for a number of years now, opening morning i grabbed by far the biggest bag, ten and there were seven shooting the lake, i don't think the remaining hunters combined surpassed my lot, no one bagged anything sunday. But still a great occasion with family and new friends


Birds must be somewhere else then ? My mate from Hokitika had his best opening weekend in memory and he's been shooting for quite a lot of years. Sorry your weekend wasn't better.

----------


## The bomb

Anyone on here shoot the firth of Thames this year?

----------


## The bomb

> 2mallards,2 geese yesterday on public lake in hunly ,1 mallard from raglan this morning,banded to boot,way down on last years total but fog didn’t lift till 10.45 on Saturday making for hard going.


Hopefully be able to shoot a lot straighter this weekend,worked out I had the cast shim in the wrong way around after playing around with it couple of weeks ago,..doh

----------


## upnorth uplander

> Good boy


nice 1 bro, colour and breed of your dog is bang on @Pointer

----------


## NZ32

Had one of my best opening in HB. Great morning with one of my good mates. 





Ended up with 15 between us after shooting the main pond then jump shooting a few others around. Will do a few evening shoots over the next few weeks.

----------


## Got-ya

> Waikato islands, NO ducks, started off thick, thick fog, ended up with 3 Black Swan....but a good time had by all......
> 
> Attachment 196513
> 
> Attachment 196514


Aha! I know where you are, (Know the river pretty well). Up stream around the elbow actually shot pretty well this year. The elbow boat ramp is closed for work and I think the lack of boat traffic has made a big difference.

----------


## Bryan

We had thick fog until 9.30am opening morning, but still managed 3 limits on Parries and 2 of 3 limits on Mallards by 11am, so we were pretty happy with that.

Was a different shoot this year with pine block that surrounds the pond having been felled over summer making for different approach angles by ducks than previous 20 years. 

My youngest boy came down to pond for a morning tea visit too, which was great. Meant we had 3 generations of family down at maimai. Both my boys are showing interest in the outdoors, so hoping to nurture that to its full extent. 

Sent from my SM-A536E using Tapatalk

----------


## Black Rabbit

> We had thick fog until 9.30am opening morning, but still managed 3 limits on Parries and 2 of 3 limits on Mallards by 11am, so we were pretty happy with that.
> 
> Was a different shoot this year with pine block that surrounds the pond having been felled over summer making for different approach angles by ducks than previous 20 years. 
> 
> My youngest boy came down to pond for a morning tea visit too, which was great. Meant we had 3 generations of family down at maimai. Both my boys are showing interest in the outdoors, so hoping to nurture that to its full extent. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A536E using Tapatalk


Always like to see father & son going out. I do `t have a boy or girl, but I can feel it when I see photos.  :Thumbsup:  Looking forward to you guys duck cooking pictures.

----------


## chindit

Most of you shot more birds than I saw. Thick fog could not see the 40m decoys  lifted around 11 oclock. 1 parra came out of the fog around 9ish. Dont know who was more surprised him or me, grabbed the gun and gave a spray and prey complete miss. As the fog started to clear a lonesome mallard came over high and 1 shot gave me my tally for the day. A few birds came over the pond later high in the stratosphere. Opposite end of the pond 2 guys got into the geese that had swam over to there spot. then spent the next hour chasing wounded geese. said they had 5 ducks and 6 geese which I doubt by the number of shots fired. Sunday fog again but not so bad and a flock of geese around 8 came over the top from behind 3 taken 2 needing a quick follow up to finish them off. ! other opportunity gave me my 1 duck for the day. Going down to the clay club has certainly improved my shotgun skills.

----------


## avoape

FFN in the mangroves. dont know why really but decided to only shoot green heads. 6 of them and a hen that got in the way by about mid day.
Still had birds flying while I was picking up the decoys-could have shot more I suppose but its shallow where I shoot and I cant be arsed plucking too many ducks.
When I get a plucker things will change!!

The shooters on the eastern side of the harbour have seemed to do better the last few years from the shooting I have heard-but romours of shag shooters hahaha.

Mates tried to hide a 6.1m alloy boat-dont think it worked out for them-0 for 2 days, about 1km away from me.

still had a ball-love working the ducks more than shooting them to be honest, but they do taste good!

----------


## Tertle

> Birds must be somewhere else then ? My mate from Hokitika had his best opening weekend in memory and he's been shooting for quite a lot of years. Sorry your weekend wasn't better.


Spoke to a local farmer and even he commented that the days of seeing ducklings in the drains and culverts are a few years back, there are a couple of other lakes around where we shoot and even they fell a bit quiet early, but again it was great seeing 2-3 new shooters joining in on the lake, and its always good to get out and enjoy the challenge  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Love_ducks

Best opening for us so far. Managed to get our limit of 50 mallards and 4 spoonies on Saturday with a bonus pair of parries that we never normally get and a ferret. Then another 34 mallards and 4 spoonies on Sunday. Just in a small un fed bit of water on the Clutha river.

----------


## Black Rabbit

This is pro works. It `s good to see it.

----------


## Sideshow

Sorry been busy running around trying to fit it all in before I fly out on Monday. 
So opening morning saw 3 generations shooting from 14 to 92. I’m not the 92!! He is my mentor and showed me how it’s one back when I first picked up a shotgun. So very special to have another opening weekend with him. 
I also started training up a young black lab that got his first two retrieves. 
Ducks flew fine 23 opening day and 15 Sunday 4 on Monday morning was looking up at some incoming when a sitter of a pheasant went across the middle of the pond. 
Not sure what’s up but can post any pics sorry.

----------


## Seventy Six

We had one of the quietest opening weekends ever. Very few birds flying, blue skies and not even a breeze.
  I think it was about 10:30 before i claimed my 1st duck, a full speed crosser at 45 to 50 m, very dead.
Everyone had a great time though.
 And we all agreed that the 10 minutes spent duck plucking was pretty awesome to be honest  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Sideshow



----------


## Quackers

Shooting the swamp this morning. Mangaged 5 ducks for 7 shots on bismuth thru the old sxs. Such a hoot hitting them with the old gun.

----------


## Cigar

A quick semi-related question..
Is bismuth okay to use in older shotguns that can't shoot steel shot?

----------


## Woody

Yes. I used bismuth in my 81 year old beretta s2 without issue. Was falcon #4 bismuth. Steel barrels. NOT DAMASCUS.

----------


## Sideshow

Here you go  @Cigar 
Have a read through this. https://basc.org.uk/lead/guide-to-using-non-lead-shot/ 
The blue bit at the bottom is whats is best to pay attention to. 
Also it should state on the side of the ammo box what types of steel is used in the shot.

----------


## Quackers

Sure is fine for old guns. I'm using my 1956 Stevens 311a. Of note it is smashing the ducks up a bit..maybe due to the choking of the gun. Shooting reloads atm. Haven't opened the Falcon box yet.

----------


## JoshC

> Sure is fine for old guns. I'm using my 1956 Stevens 311a. Of note it is smashing the ducks up a bit..maybe due to the choking of the gun. Shooting reloads atm. Haven't opened the Falcon box yet.


If you head shoot the ducks that solves the smashing up problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cigar

Thanks for the replies  :Thumbsup: 

My shotgun (actually my father's) is a 50ish year old Zoli. It says nitro proved on the barrel, which apparently means it's okay for steel shot but not the high performance stuff.
It does have a stamp of what looks like a fleur de lis, but different from that Sideshow posted, it is inside a upside-down heart shape.
I'm pretty sure the bottom barrel is full choke, so I think I'll go with bismuth, but at $100/box I would probably be better off to buy a new shotgun!

----------


## Quackers

Nah its not 100 a box. The Falcon stuff I paid 55 a box for

----------


## Cigar

> Nah its not 100 a box. The Falcon stuff I paid 55 a box for


The only stuff I could find via Google was Gamebore thru Kilwell at $99.99 a box of 25, due in late May, but I'll definitely be shopping around.

----------


## Quackers

Fish city Hamilton had some for $60 a box when a friend went there not long ago..

----------


## Jusepy

14 Mallards tonight here in the Stormy ,Windy , Wet Manawatu !!

----------


## Micky Duck

use lighter loads of smaller shot and DONT use rem hypersonic .....
gamebore/kent/winchester/falcon all do a 30-32grm loading and they all kill well...#3 is biggest you should use in tight chokes

doing these two things allow the shot to zip through without bridgeing....think bottleneck traffic jam...less traffic= easier to flow.

----------


## sikaduk

10 mallards and 1 parry tonight between two of us shooting maize stubble Tepuke.

----------


## gsp follower

> Thanks for the replies 
> 
> My shotgun (actually my father's) is a 50ish year old Zoli. It says nitro proved on the barrel, which apparently means it's okay for steel shot but not the high performance stuff.
> It does have a stamp of what looks like a fleur de lis, but different from that Sideshow posted, it is inside a upside-down heart shape.
> I'm pretty sure the bottom barrel is full choke, so I think I'll go with bismuth, but at $100/box I would probably be better off to buy a new shotgun!


check with a choke gauge and since its not a holland and holland spend 40 buks and get the choke opened up

----------


## MB

My first season on F&G administered land. Seems it all happens in the first few hours of opening season then not too much going on. Is that about right?

----------


## mikee

> My first season on F&G administered land. Seems it all happens in the first few hours of opening season then not too much going on. Is that about right?


Yes, which is why you cannot buy "day licences" until after the first week or month (I can remember which) of the season.
Most duckshooters seem to be "opening morning or opening weekend" only shooters.

----------


## Love_ducks

> My first season on F&G administered land. Seems it all happens in the first few hours of opening season then not too much going on. Is that about right?


It’s all area dependent, opening weekend just means start of the season, birds are generally less weary to hunters having not been shot at in ages, more chance of other hunters in your area keeping birds moving during the day but nothing is guaranteed.

----------


## MB

> Yes, which is why you cannot buy "day licences" until after the first week or month (I can remember which) of the season.
> Most duckshooters seem to be "opening morning or opening weekend" only shooters.





> It’s all area dependent, opening weekend just means start of the season, birds are generally less weary to hunters having not been shot at in ages, more chance of other hunters in your area keeping birds moving during the day but nothing is guaranteed.



Sure, hunting is hunting. Anything can happen and it did this evening. Quick detour to the maimai on the way to work and got these two at last light. Stoked!

----------


## Sideshow

Last night in nz. Got 9 so my brother has to finish the bag job all plucked and singed. So will get on the plane smelling like plucked duck…..shore the other punters won’t mind……it’s only a 48hour round trip :Wink:  :XD:

----------


## yeah_na_missed

> Sure, hunting is hunting. Anything can happen and it did this evening. Quick detour to the maimai on the way to work and got these two at last light. Stoked!


What did you shoot them with?

----------


## MB

> What did you shoot them with?


 Eley VIP Hyperspeed 31g #4

----------


## MB

So awesome that we can turn our harvest in to this in under 15 minutes!

----------


## stagstalker

I have been slack with reporting on my waterfowl season here. Life is pretty busy and knocking photos up on other social media platforms is just faster and easier a lot of the time unfortunately. 

Our opening this year was adhoc last minute in an old spot that I used to shoot as our new maimai on the lake was out of bounds due to a botulism outbreak. The new plan worked out a treat and we had a cracker weekend with plenty of mallards decoying up close and ending up in the freezer.

I have had my 1 year old pup out for two of his first exposures at an easy spot I have pegged and he is going well. A lot more to do yet on his training and building experience. Luckily this rough weather we have had in the past couple of weeks has provided some wicked shoots. Some of the best mid season hunts I have had. 

Anyways, I apologies for my laziness. Here his the link to where you can see all photos and posts in relation to the above. Hot barrels everyone.

https://www.facebook.com/Wild-NZ-107116317472729

----------


## Cigar

> Fish city Hamilton had some for $60 a box when a friend went there not long ago..


Called into Fish City Hamilton this afternoon, they had the Falcon bismuth #4 for $59.99 so bought a box. Thanks for the tip  :Thumbsup:

----------


## chindit

Went for a hunt this morning, not a duck to be seen. 2 swans and a few geese well out of range. Pulled the pin and went to lake Rerewhakaaitu for a jump shoot but the lake is so low theres 30m beach so they see you well before your in range, that and the spur winged plovers squawking over head to warn all. Went into someone's maimai which is a new build on the waters edge with the old maimai behind at the edge of the beach/ scrub. Loads of geese and swans well out of range. Then gracefully a swan appeared 10m away and I was just about to jump up and do the Haka to get it to fly when in tow was 4 cygnets. Kinda cute white and not very old. Not a shot fired but a enjoyable few hours. Tomorrow another day another lake which looks to have some ducks on my drive past

----------


## Quackers

Looking forward getting out tomorrow morning after having covid for last week. Yay.

----------


## Jusepy

Have you lads come across lice on the ducks feathers when plucking them.
Had the horrible discovery of one in my hair after plucking and breasting 12 ducks on sunday.

----------


## dannyb

> Have you lads come across lice on the ducks feathers when plucking them.
> Had the horrible discovery of one in my hair after plucking and breasting 12 ducks on sunday.


happens quite regularly rotten little fuckers, you'll be pleased to know a hot soapy shower is enough to get rid of them. They are quiet common on game birds. It's uncanny how quickly they can find there way to your head from your hands too.....I'm bloody itchy just thinking about it

----------


## Cigar

> happens quite regularly rotten little fuckers, you'll be pleased to know a hot soapy shower is enough to get rid of them. They are quiet common on game birds. It's uncanny how quickly they can find there way to your head from your hands too.....I'm bloody itchy just thinking about it


Yeah, turkeys are shockers for lice, but as you say, a hot shower with soap and shampoo gets rid of them

----------


## Bol Tackshin

Live are very host specific. Fortunately,  bird lice don't do too well on humans and are merely am annoying and somewhat disconcerting byproduct of hunting. Bird mites can bite and leave itchy marks on humans,  but can't complete their life cycle on humans.

----------


## MB

Blow torch is good for getting rid of small, downy feathers and I bet it would work wonders on lice too. Reminds me of the time, I shot a couple of turkeys "out of season". Ignorance on my part. When it came to plucking, I was gagging from the smell plus they were covered in lice. Guts smelt even worse. My culinary aspirations went from a whole roasted bird to harvesting breasts and legs to just skin off breasts and even they smelt awful. In the end, even the cat wouldn't eat the breasts!

----------


## 7mmwsm

Duck pluckers seem to flick the feathers away from you and the lice toward you.
Quite amusing when socialising with knobs and you pick a louse out of your hair and show them. Then say the f... ing kids brought them home from school.
You seem to go off the invite list though.

----------


## Quackers

Managed a pair this morning in waikato swamp.. Little around but sunny as. Beats getting wet.

----------

